# LED Education request



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I've seen lots of ads and discussion on using LED lights for our tanks - but can someone point me to a good info source. I would (eventually) put LED on all 3 Freshwater tanks (120/30/20), but having trouble finding info on what I really need to be looking for - what size/specs/price etc...

Thanks greatly for any info / experience / suggestions


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

I found this page pretty helpful when learning about LED's.

Aquarium Lighting; Kelvin, Nanometers, PAR, Bulb, Watt, MH, LED, Light Basics.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

When you search LEDs on BCA, there quite a few good pages.


----------

